# kitchen table - advice?



## longbowman (10 Nov 2007)

Firstly, I'd like to say a big "hello!"  

I am currently in the design stage of making a table for the kitchen. If I may, I'd like to show you my designs, as I have a couple of questions..

The design is inspired by the wonderful oak tables I've seen on websites such as http://www.vincentreed.com/refectory-tables.htm, or http://www.quercus-furniture.co.uk/ etc. Originally, the plan was for a refectory style table, but we need to get chairs all round it, and even using an H-frame the bottom would just get in the way. The plan is now to make a 'simple' four legged table, using a traditional-ish design if I can.

I've put some rough drawings online:
plan

table top join

leg join

and finally, a very quick render in situ

(sorry for the poor quality of the drawings as they were hastily put together, but I hope they're enough to give you the general impression of what I'm trying to do)

Okay, now you know my *intentions* :wink: my questions are as follows:

The important ones:

1) I'm not intending to use any glue. How should I attach the table top to the leg frame? If it were a larger table, I may be tempted not to permanently attach it at all, but it's quite small and I doubt the top would have the weight to hold itself in place.

2) Is the leg frame likely to be sturdy enough? Going back to the original idea, an H-frame at the base would have added a lot of stability. Any thoughts?

the less important questions :wink:

3) I had been assuming a 1" thick table top - does this sound sensible from both a practical and an aesthetic point of view?

4) Any recommendations as to peg sizes?


Thank you for any suggestions you may have! right now, I have a triple-laminate bow to finish (well, start actually)...

Kind regards,

Leigh


----------



## longbowman (10 Nov 2007)

hmm, curious, it looks like all my urls say **REPORT TO MODERATOR** - any ideas?

In case this doesn't get resolved, you can browse the design images at:

www (dot) 3drenderer (dot) com (slash) personal (slash) woodworking

Sorry if there's any confusion!

kind regards,

Leigh


----------



## CHJ (10 Nov 2007)

longbowman":31qwq5n4 said:


> Firstly, I'd like to say a big "hello!"
> 
> I am currently in the design stage of making a table for the kitchen. If I may, I'd like to show you my designs, as I have a couple of questions..
> 
> ...



It's OK Leigh, it's the spamulator blocking you urls until it's satisfied you are not just spamming the site it will go away after a few posts.


----------



## CHJ (10 Nov 2007)

longbowman":1r4xdwtr said:


> http://www.3drenderer.com/personal/woodworking
> Leigh

























Oh by the way *Welcome to the Forum.*


----------



## jasonB (10 Nov 2007)

1. There are two ways to fix the top the first is to use Table stretcher plates, these are betal brackets with slotted holes that allow the top wo expand and contract. The second is timber "buttons" A groove is cut about 10mm down from the top inside edge of the rails and small wooden clips made to slot into these.

2. If the joints are tight and accurate and the peg holes "draw bored" so the peg pulls the joint together as it is driven home then you should be OK. but avoid dragging the table when moving it particularly on carpet.

3. I think a 1" top will be a bit thin given the proportions of the legs at a minimum I would machine them from 1 1/2" timber which would give 1 1/4" finish but thicker say ex 2" will be about right.

4. 8 or 10mm pegs

Jason


----------

